# One hinge of a Dell Inspirion laptop coming apart - is economic repair possible?



## Eoghan (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone any experience of this? I am unsure of whether to send it off for repair or attempt it myself (not a good idea) or wait see. The hinge is gaping and I fear it will break at some point.

I am not keen on Windows 8 and would prefer to install my Windows XP on any new laptop. Meantime I limp along on this damaged Inspirion.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2013)

Can you take a picture of it? I self-repaired a Dell Inspiron 1501 with a damaged hinge before, but I'd need to see exactly what is going on to see how to fix it.


----------



## Eoghan (May 1, 2013)

Looking for a camera


----------



## Skyler (May 1, 2013)

That happened to me a couple of times.

I used duct tape to hold the case together.


----------



## Eoghan (May 1, 2013)

*Pic*

Sorry the pic is a bit grainy it is a mobile phone instead of the camera.


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2013)

Eoghan,

That appears to be similar to the problem I had, but I am not sure. Here's what I did:

If you fold it back to a certain point the metal point straightens out. Then I found a small pointed screw and a electric screwdriver and ran it through the plastic and metal. Then sanded off the point and used a nut on the other end. This seemed to hold it in place well. It's really contigient on finding the right screw and nut, as it's hard to find a pointed end screw with a fitting nut.. but I had one in my cup of extra screws that worked well.


----------

